# D



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Z


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate , that was an awesome read, and such beautiful shots, looks like heaven
congrats ,
do the bream get right up into the fresh there?
i know the bullies do


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fabulous report Sam.

Thanks.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

grinner said:


> mate , that was an awesome read, and such beautiful shots, looks like heaven
> congrats ,


Agree with this !

Steve


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Fanstastic and informative read Scater. Thanks for spending the time. Those tiny, water accessed camp sites look the business. I love that sort of stuff.

If only I was closer. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that!

Now, when you say mirage drives don't like timber, does that mean an outback sans drive is ok or is it too big and barge-arse for that area?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


grinner said:


> mate , that was an awesome read, and such beautiful shots, looks like heaven
> congrats ,
> do the bream get right up into the fresh there?
> i know the bullies do


It's hard to say Pete, we throw mostly spinnerbaits so we wouldn't be catching them if they were there. There is the odd tarpon, Dane got one on our last trip.


Barrabundy said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Now, when you say mirage drives don't like timber, does that mean an outback sans drive is ok or is it too big and barge-arse for that area?


If I can go in my Tempo, fatness clearly isn't an issue! I'm not saying you can't take a pedal yak, just that you need to take care. StevenM bent a mirage fin in the trip I've linked to.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Heading up again this weekend, should wrap up the March photo comp at some point!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great report
Great area


----------



## Gazzaguru (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a great write up. I have read a few reports from that area and now the photos give the area justice on what sounds like a great part of the world. Cheers Gaz


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Just curious Sam - are there no campsites # 6 and # 7? If so, what is the approximate distance between # 5 and # 8? Also, is it mozzie infested?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The campsites are rotated periodically to allow regeneration of the bank. At present the open ones are 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,13. That's as far as we went up last weekend but 15 has always been open in the past too. Conservatively, I'd say it's a little under four km between 5 and 8. 
We've never had any real problems with mozzies or sandflies up there. On our latest trip a few mozzies came out in the evening just after a shower of rain but apart from that brief period they weren't a problem at all. We've had some annoying march-flies in the far upper reaches but these are pretty few and far-between lower down too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> The campsites are rotated periodically to allow regeneration of the bank. At present the open ones are 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,13. That's as far as we went up last weekend but 15 has always been open in the past too. Conservatively, I'd say it's a little under four km between 5 and 8.
> We've never had any real problems with mozzies or sandflies up there. On our latest trip a few mozzies came out in the evening just after a shower of rain but apart from that brief period they weren't a problem at all. We've had some annoying march-flies in the far upper reaches but these are pretty few and far-between lower down too.


Gotcha, thanks. I thought the guvment couldn't count.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

narrabeen lakes i would say its a medium size lake (google) saltwater lake , very shallow , lots of sand bars and 95% flats some weed around the edges of the lakes very popular with kayaks and paddle board and kayak fishos or smalll tinnies ,the lake is tidal but somtimes in witner the council closes the entrance of the lake due to prevent homes on the lake from flooding only occurs on big swells very bussy lake lots of traffic .gas bbq all around the lakes pleanty of shops restraunts cafes and if you wife gets board less then a couple of kms there is warriewood shoping center and also for keen golfers theres narrabeen driving range and lots of good golfcourses around .

fishing : bream ,whiting, flathead 
i have caught ep in the lake but i caught only one ,losts of longtom or garfish that love hanging in the dense weeds in the shallows of about a foot of water , there are monster flathead have caught them but there rear flathead around 65cm are very common

surface lures work best in the spring, summer ,autum seasons for bream and whiting 
flatead sort plastics are best around 3to 5 inchers with light jighead

pleanty of coffee shops open at 6 am in the mornig some open at 5.30 am 
caravan park 
best place for fishing takle is fish out water manly vale see the bream pro simon great help when comes to bream fishing

fishing gear 2 to 4 kgs is heaps for bream whiting and flathead unless you want to cast hevier lures

fish can be eaten i recomend cacth and release fishing choice is yours .

very little shade so have you sunprotection with you hope its a big help

remember fish the drop off or fish the weeds .


----------

